# Zilla has a broken tail tip, Any help?



## Aardbark (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello, 

I just noticed after playing with her, that the last 2 inches of Zillas tail is broken. Specifically the bone is broken. The skin is ok, but the bone inside is definitely broken.

A little background: About 2 years ago, she got a cut on her tail, about 2 inches from the tip. It wasnt a deep cut, is was very minor. But when the cut started to heal, the scab sort of grew, wedging itself deeper and made the cut even worse. It also made a slight kink in her tail. I took her to the vet for it and got some meds, and the vet told me it should heal just fine. Back then the bone was still attached. Eventually the wound fully healed, and it left behind a kink in the last 2 inches of her tail. 

Now today, I noticed that the bone is no longer attached, so the tip of her tail is just dangling by flesh and skin. She skin and scales look healthy. She just shed recently and even the tail tip shed just fine. But the bone inside is broken. I dont know how long its been like this. Last I remember her tail was perfectly fine, except with a small kink.

What should I do? It doesnt seem to bother her, and its only about the last 2 inches of her tail. The tail is healthy, no dead skin or anything. Will it eventually fall off on its own, or should I cut it off?


----------



## marydd (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm... I would watch it closely. You don't want it to become infected. It might fall off but if the skin is ok I am not really sure. This may be a call for a vet to make. Maybe get an xray. Keep us updated!


----------



## Josh (Mar 24, 2015)

Can you post some photos of it?


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. It doesnt look infected or anything, the skin is nice and clean.

Here are some pics of it. The shed hasnt come off of the last little bit of her tail yet.

Also, its really hard to take pics of a tegus tail.


----------



## marydd (Mar 24, 2015)

I am not really experienced with this but it does look like it may just fall off. Keep watching it but I wouldn't be suprised if it fell off.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok. 

Will it grow back at all? Or is that not a tegu thing?


----------



## marydd (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is my girls tail. She it's a black and white Argentine. She lost part of her tail before I got her. I'm not sure what the red will look like. It doesn't really grow back. Just kinda stays a nub.


----------

